# No 1st or 2nd Gear...



## MarkLark1307 (Dec 13, 2007)

Hey. As the title states I have no 1st or 2nd gear on my car. 3rd through 6th works. Anyone know what the deal could be? I dont do burnouts or beat on my car so I have no idea whats up. I drove it from my house to a nearby town and they worked fine getting there. I went inside a store and the when I was trying to leave the gears didnt work so i had to drive using 3rd. Let me know what you think.


----------



## themachasy (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: No 1st or 2nd Gear... (MarkLark1307)*

This isn't a 1.8t issue, G/J4 forum.....


----------



## vwscream (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: No 1st or 2nd Gear... (MarkLark1307)*

what do you mean no 1st and 2nd? Are you getting grinding when we shift or can not get the shifter in the gate?


----------



## MarkLark1307 (Dec 13, 2007)

I can put it in first and second and acts as if its in neutral. no grinding. it just doesn't move at all.


_Modified by MarkLark1307 at 10:57 AM 5-14-2009_


----------



## vwscream (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: (MarkLark1307)*

Do you have reverse and have you had someone shift it for you while you are looking at the linkage?


----------



## MarkLark1307 (Dec 13, 2007)

i do have reverse and i havent looked at the linkage yet. someone said it might be my clutch but who knows.


----------



## vwscream (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: (MarkLark1307)*

If other gears work than the clutch is good.


----------



## MarkLark1307 (Dec 13, 2007)

i dont know.


----------



## MarkLark1307 (Dec 13, 2007)

bump


----------



## PASHAT (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (MarkLark1307)*

See if you can move the shift mechanism at the transmission end by hand and put the car in first. That will tell you if it is a linkage problem.


----------



## ArizonaGLIOwner (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (PASHAT)*

Roll Pin for the 1st & 2nd gear fork fell out or broke.


----------



## waabaah (Jun 24, 2006)

im having the same exact issues. no first or second gear. no grinds at all. it goes into first and second gear "slot" but when you let go of clutch it acts as if it is in netrual.
reverse works fine.
is the roll pin inside the tranny or is it on the shift linkage itself?


----------



## waabaah (Jun 24, 2006)

actually im finding info saying the shift fork broke.
and it would require removal of tranny and opening it up. yikes!


----------



## waabaah (Jun 24, 2006)

looks liek the roll pin holds the shift fork and the roll pin likearizonagliowner said is the weak link


----------



## dubchuck117 (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: No 1st or 2nd Gear... (MarkLark1307)*

if its a 5 speed (o2j) its most likely the 1st-2nd syncros. sadly its very common problem (happened to me)


----------



## waabaah (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: No 1st or 2nd Gear... (dubchuck117)*

anyone know whats required for an o2m with this problem? 
can i get away with just a shift fork pin instead of buying a shift fork? i havent torn mine apart yet and unsure if the shift fork gets damaged when the pin fails


----------



## Nicolijr (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: No 1st or 2nd Gear... (waabaah)*

SAME EXACT thing happened to me last night. Driving perfectly fine, i then come to a stop and as usual go into first gear. Nothing but revving, same with second. 3-6 is just fine. I had my clutch replaced two weeks ago, so i brought it in the shop to see if they had done something wrong or if it was a shift linkage problem. They rechecked everything and realigned the shift linkage and i still dont have 1st or 2nd. They told me it is something with the synchro.. I will have it diagnosed again by a transmission specialist tmw. 
So you guys think it's due to the shift fork?


----------



## waabaah (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: No 1st or 2nd Gear... (Nicolijr)*

yes i woudl think it is the shift fork indies the tranny for the 6spds. from what im reading the 5 speeds have a common problem of shredding the sychro's but the 6 speeds are the shift forks.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4525702 is a post im following which takes you to removal of 02m tranny http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3930259
when i do mine im going to take pictures and update. i just got a bentley manual but it isnt that informative on "inside" the transmission areas http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4527775
if in your search you come across any mroe info please post it at one of these posts.. i am subscribed.


----------



## rusmo27 (Nov 21, 2001)

*Re: No 1st or 2nd Gear... (waabaah)*

Crazy - this exact issue happened to me yesterday. See this thread:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4551456
I am definitely not going to be able to fix this myself. Where should I take it to get it repaired the best & cheapest? My preferred mechanic doesn't do transmission work.
Thanks for all the info, guys!


----------



## waabaah (Jun 24, 2006)

i was calling around town here (alaska keep in mind) and all the tranny shops declined working on my transmission. i was straight forward with them saying i need a shift fork replaced in my 6 speed tranny. only one shop said they will do it. they quoted me 500 as long as i bring the tranny to them. i asked if they were confident with the rebuild and they honestly said.. "we dotn work on tons of VW trannys..its a mnaual right?". by far the best response from my town.
you do need some special tools..so far triple square 10mm and 12mm, a big fat 27 mm for internals. and possibly some other thigns that i will soon find out.


----------



## rusmo27 (Nov 21, 2001)

*Re: (waabaah)*

Thanks. I'll have to call around tomorrow.
Assuming a transmission rebuild or replacement, is it somewhat mandatory to replace the clutch & flywheel while it's out?
I'm at 70K miles now but the clutch has been fine to this point. I'm not eager to spend the extra money but I will probably keep the car another 2 years or more. I'm driving around 8K miles per year these days.


----------



## Nicolijr (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: (rusmo27)*

This is definitely a 02m issue. shift fork replacements/rebuilds are expensive and not recommended thats why many do not like working on it. However, there are some who have done it if you have the time, patience, tools, and a bit of knowledge of the tranny. I chose to search for a used tranny instead of cracking it open. I actually found one locally using the transmission classified for 450 w/ 30000 miles on it. I got lucky. I called the transmission shop near my house and they said they would be able to do the swap, so hopefully it works when its all said and done. Ill update you guys. WHen i get my old tranny back, ill split it apart to diagnose the problem. But like said, the culprit is most likely a bent fork


----------



## Nicolijr (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: (rusmo27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rusmo27* »_Thanks. I'll have to call around tomorrow.
Assuming a transmission rebuild or replacement, is it somewhat mandatory to replace the clutch & flywheel while it's out?
I'm at 70K miles now but the clutch has been fine to this point. I'm not eager to spend the extra money but I will probably keep the car another 2 years or more. I'm driving around 8K miles per year these days.

It's not mandatory to replace, but may keep you at ease for the next couple of years knowing that your clutch has been replaced. I had my clutch replaced two weeks ago, hhad to drop the tranny to fix, now my fork is supposedly bent, need to drop the tranny again (meaning $$$ for labor 4-6 hours of labor). So why not kill two birds with one stone, JIC.


----------



## rusmo27 (Nov 21, 2001)

*Re: (Nicolijr)*

Thanks for the advice. My mechanic has located a used transmission with 35K miles on it but his source wants $1200 for it. Is that completely unreasonable?


----------



## Nicolijr (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: (rusmo27)*

that isn;t totally unreasonable, I would start looking in the classified sections, craigslist, your local area. i asked underground VW to see what it would cost, they have a used one for 1400 not including shipping. But there are better deals out there. You might want to ask how much a rebuilt is too? make clear that your transmission is a o2m.


----------



## Nicolijr (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: (rusmo27)*

that isn;t totally unreasonable, I would start looking in the classified sections, craigslist, your local area. i asked underground VW to see what it would cost, they have a used one for 1400 not including shipping. But there are better deals out there. You might want to ask how much a rebuilt is too? make clear that your transmission is a o2m.


----------



## rench (Dec 28, 2003)

hey guys, i am factory trained on all vw and audi trannys, been doing them for the last 30 years. would be happy to overhaul your O2M or any other box, just send it ground to me in Albuquerque, NM. call me at (505) 503-8717 for further details. Adli at Highland Autoworks, llc. we are commited to quality (oughta be commited?).


----------



## rench (Dec 28, 2003)

hey guys, you are throwing around some big numbers for a tranny that is actually pretty easy to work on, especially if you are factory trained and have played with vw and audi boxes for the last 30 years as i have. if you can remove the gear box and ground ship it to me, i am pretty sure i can fix it to good as new for less than $400. the rails and forks are the first things to come out after you split the case and are easily replaed. of course, if you have damage to gear teeth or bearings, it's a different story, but judging by your description, that is not the case. lemme know, adli @ (505)503-8717


----------



## JakRabit (Aug 8, 2003)

Check the shift tower also I twisted mine and lost 1st,3rd and fifth in one shot. I removed it and lined it back up and tig welded so it cant twist. Never had a prob. after that.


----------



## waabaah (Jun 24, 2006)

any specialty tools i should be tryign to get for a shift fork replacement? im mechanically inclined but unfamiliar with german trannys.
so far i think 10 12 triplesquare sockets and a 27 mm allen are whats needed. anythign else you can think of that i might need?
mind if i call you for info to pick your brain when the time comes? i can pay you for your phone time through paypal.. lol


----------



## MarkLark1307 (Dec 13, 2007)

it was a shift fork. all fixed.


----------



## waabaah (Jun 24, 2006)

nice followup marklark1307.
how much did it cost? feels nice to have 1-2 again?
put in a new clutch by chance?
have any pictures?
shift fork was all that was needed? what about the pin? any other damage?


----------



## MarkLark1307 (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: (waabaah)*

It cost me with parts and labor $930. Not to bad. It drives great now. I didnt put a new clutch in because my current one has plenty of meat left. The pins were broken as well but I had to buy the whole thing anayway.


_Modified by MarkLark1307 at 4:15 PM 9-11-2009_


----------

